# Worried about back pain - Mei Tai or Close baby carrier best...? Or...??



## maybethisit

Hi, am looking at baby carriers/slings and wondered if I could get feedback on least likely to cause achey back. Also looking for reassurance on back support for the baby...? I have two teenagers for whom in the dim and distant past I had a ring sling, and I still remember the back ache now - I am tall and not particularly strong so am a bit prone to it anyway. 

Have been looking at the Pond & somebody Mei Tais on Ebay which are really pretty, look supportive and are cheap, vs the Close carriers which come highly recommended for back support etc but are really expensive even second hand...I would pay this if it made the difference to my back, though! Also like the Babaslings as an idea, but past painful experience has put me off slings in general. Maybe these are different, though...? And what's best in terms of back support for a newborn, does anyone know...?

Any experiences gratefully received...! 
:shrug: :flower:


----------



## Mel+Bump

I think the Close carrier is actually just a Mody wrap but you don't have to wrap it yourself....I think, but I might be wrong. You can get a Moby wrap much cheaper, you just need to learn to wrap it which really doesnt take long. The close carrier or moby wrap would be better for a newborn. Wraps them all lovely and close to you. 

In terms of backache, I think both of them would be fine. I used a Moby wrap at first and its really gentle on your body in general as its very evenly spread. The Mei Tai however, is also quite structured and when its worn properly is really comfy too and can be used from a newborn, although you might find it less supportive for them but its personal preference. 

I brought a Mei Tai from ebay (Palm and Pond think its called) like you've seen and its been great. Ive just ordered a Connecta though as I think the buckles might be easier for back carrys. :) Hope that helped.


----------



## maybethisit

Thank you :0) I will look at the Moby wraps. Also just seen the Melkaj Mei Tais and having a massive attack of covetousness... :D


----------



## Rachel_C

I've always loved our mei tai. And like you, didn't get on with a ring sling at all so I've avoided one-shouldered slings. We used the Babyhawk mei tai from 6 weeks (when we got it) with my LO. Sshe was about 12lbs then but still a newborn in terms of head support etc. We plan to use it from birth with the next baby. For an older baby (when worn on your front) you normally put the long straps over your shoulders, cross them over on your back and then bring them to the front and tie them under LO's bum - this supports their weight well - but for a younger, lighter baby you can tie the straps behind LO's back instead of under the bum. This holds them nice and close to you and provides you with more security at the sides too. I am confident to use a mei tai from birth or very soon after but I know some people prefer wraps for the snuggle factor. I just find them way too hot!


----------



## maybethisit

Thanks that's really helpful! I like the idea of tying in close for a newborn - sounds like that would address the support concerns quite well. My baby is due in July so being too hot could likely be an issue in the first few weeks (although being the UK you can never really tell...) x


----------



## binxyboo

I have a lordosis of the spine and I have been wearing my LO in a Mei Tai since he was about 3 or 4 weeks old.
Make sure with a little one that there legs are in the 'froggy' position (not sticking out either side) and as someone else said, tie it behind their back.


----------



## maybethisit

Thank you :0) Can't wait! x


----------

